# [Stargate SG-1/Atlantis] Dr. Weir?



## Mouseferatu (Sep 10, 2007)

Been going back and watching some of my SG-1 DVDs, and I was reminded of a question I had years ago. Hopefully, someone can answer it now.

Without getting into which actress was better/worse, because that's not what I'm interested in right now... Does anyone know why Jessica Steen, after playing the part in the SG-1 two-parter Lost City, didn't return as Dr. Weir and was replaced by Torri Higginson?


----------



## Volaran (Sep 10, 2007)

As I recall, though I took a quick look and could not find a source to back this up, is that when Jessica Steen was hired, the producers had not decided that Weir would be a regular in Atlantis.  When that came up, it was a problem because Jessica Steen was not interested in being a series regular.

Not 100% sure on this though.


----------



## Croesus (Sep 13, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Been going back and watching some of my SG-1 DVDs, and I was reminded of a question I had years ago. Hopefully, someone can answer it now.
> 
> Without getting into which actress was better/worse, because that's not what I'm interested in right now... Does anyone know why Jessica Steen, after playing the part in the SG-1 two-parter Lost City, didn't return as Dr. Weir and was replaced by Torri Higginson?




I can't vouch for the accuracy, but here's a quote from a fansite. It does fit with something I read a while back, from an interview with her. IIRC, she basically said she was ready to commit, but the producers decided to go another direction.

BTW, if you watch the Lost City 2-part episode on DVD with commentary on, it's interesting - the commentators talk about Ronnie Cox and others, but barely mention Jessica at all.

From http://www.jessicasteen.com

Q: Jessica played the character of Dr. Elizabeth Weir in the season 7 finale' of Stargate SG-1. Why did they hire another actress to play that same character in the spinoff series Stargate: Atlantis? 
A: We don't know why. When Jessica was hired for the 2 part Season 7 finale' (Lost City) she was told that her character might be in a possible Stargate spinoff series. Jessica was even paid not to take any other work until it was decided if they were going to do the spinoff. Stargate:Atlantis was eventually given the green light, but for whatever reason, "the powers that be" decided to go with another actress.


----------

